# New Here, 12 Cats Taking Care of Me and Wife



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi all!!!

We live in L.A. (Lower Alabama). I work for the Dept. of the Army and my wife is a Nurse, but is currently attending graduate school in another city. We have 12 cats (actually 13 because my wife just adopted a female kitten last week!!). We live in the country and have the local cat dump(CD) near our house (abandoned farm house on adjacent property).

Photos of all the people listed below are in the Cat Photos section under Spike481 and the Meet My Kitty thread.

We have in general oldest to youngest order:

Dandy (aka Dandrew, DandyMan)- Laid back Maine **** I got from a shelter at about 8wks old.

Powder (Powduh)- Found him at the CD, very young, maybe 4wks old, sick, and flea infested.

Burnie (Burn Man)- his story will come out one day; basically he was thrown in a fire.

Domino (Domino-Oh)-the Queen. Also from the CD at about 4mos old. She's a bully.

Sundae (Super Sundae)- She came from down the road already about a year old. Very laid back.

Nimbus (Nimby)- Also from down the road already about 3 mos old. She is beautiful, but is a Tomboy and doesn't like anyone else.

Squirrel Girl (Super Squirrel)- From the CD at about 5 mos old and VERY pregnant. Her litter was aborted during her spay.

Moo-Moo (Mooz)- Got her from a Mom/Pop store where someone had dumped her at about 3 mos old.

Bear- Got him and his sister from some friends that found them. They were about 2.5 weeks old when we got them.

Pytu- Bear's sister

Silke- Shelter cat just a couple of days from euthanization. She was about 8wks old.

Smooth- Silke's brother. Very hard to tell them apart except he has a small white patch on his neck that I have to raise their heads to see/not see.

All but the last four are Spayed/Neutered. Those four will also as soon as they get a little older. All but the last two are inside/out.

We have been through quite a bit in the last three years with these folks. Every type of internal worm, ringworm outbreak, eye infections, allergies, and snake bites. Hope we can help and get help here.

Oh, we also have 4 dogs!!!!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like you must have a lot of experience to share!


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Welcome!

That's a lot of animals! That's a full-time job right there.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow! you really have your hands full, but you are obviously doing such a good job. Its a good thing theres people like you in the world.

Ems


----------



## mean_jeannie (Oct 11, 2003)

Hi! I'm amazed 8O that you can keep up with all those guys! Or do they have trouble keeping up with you?

You could get a government grant, I think, it's certainly good work to care for your brood!

Good luck!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome! Sounds like you and your wife have a big heart. I tried to find your pictures but must of not done it right to locate them in the Cat Photos. Dang. Im sure you will have lots of wonderful stories for us!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome & great kitty pics!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

We need you  the kitties need you  ..so heartening to hear from folks like you.
Welcome to the Forums!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. You definitely have a big family of cats and I can't wait to hear some of their stories :lol:


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the warm greetings!!! Look forward to helping out as much as possible.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, and welcome. I'm a bit late, but very happy to welcome you and your big family to the forum. Enjoy!


----------

